# Hooking Up A 07 Max.........



## supreme5101 (Jun 27, 2006)

is there anyway to hook up a 07 max to match the power of the 07 altima which has 270hp or the 07 TL type s which has 286hp..............?????

thanx alot..........

(describe how if able to)........


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

id start with intake and exhaust. Then look and find parts that are made for the other 3.5 equipped cars but that will work on yours.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

such as cams, ecu tunes, etc


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you seen dyno #s for an 07 Maxima and an 07 Altima?

Is the 07 Altima using a newer VQ? If I recall correctly, automakers are notorious for putting the same engine in cars and just the marketing department making up the HP difference. *grins* (e.g. `03 and `04 Maximas really make about the same power, even though one is rated at 255hp and the other at 265hp...)


----------

